# George Knight DK3 Mug Press



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

hi guys,need your help.
is George Knight DK3 Mug Press is the best that i can get for 750 $.
thanks.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i love mine  because the mug goes in sideways i can do bigger images - top to bottom on 15 oz mugs - than the ones that sit in upright.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They are all priced about the same. You can get free shipping from Coastal on it. Customer Service from GK is wonderful.


----------



## jeremy1 (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm not from usa,so i guess they won't send it to "far far away"


----------



## kuan (Jun 2, 2008)

Jeremy, so have u bought your mug press? May I know where did u get it?
I am from asia, far far away too


----------



## susanlou (Mar 9, 2009)

kuan said:


> Jeremy, so have u bought your mug press? May I know where did u get it?
> I am from asia, far far away too


 
I bought mine on e-bay $250


----------



## joemsewi (Aug 20, 2008)

Susanlou, I am interested to hear how your mug press from E-bay is working out. I am looking for a Geo Knight mug press, but I am not sure if I want to pay the new price for one. To start I would like to find a use one that is good working order. Do you have yours running yet? 

Joe M


----------



## susanlou (Mar 9, 2009)

It is working out very well. I made a blank template of 8.5" X 3.5" that works very well for the 11 oz mugs I use. if I try to get any closer to the handle sometimes the color looks faded on the ends. But if I keep it that size I have great results. I do 400 degrees for 5 minutes after I let the press heat for a minute. It gets to temp very fast. If you find one without instruction you can download them from geo knight website. Be sure to use another piece of paper larger than the cup to wrap the mug before pressing or you may get yellowing from ink that my be in the liner. I use the peal off paper from peal and stick vinal flooring. We put down some and the non stick paper is great.


----------



## joemsewi (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you for the response. The information is very helpful.

Joe


----------

